
Πfs: Stores your data in π - chenzhekl
https://github.com/philipl/pifs
======
flatfilefan
Genius! If not for practicality this wins for its metaphysical perspective and
adds the Eternity salsa to the mundane task of storing data. A good hack would
be to find some virtually free computational resources and leverage those for
the infinity insight.

